# Marine Salt



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

Can any one tell how to make DIY marine salt??
Thanks for the repling........


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I have grown sugar and salt crystals before and it is fairly easy but aquarium sea salt would be a little more difficult. You need to make sure that all of the "natural" elements need to be in there and to make the salt as chemically balanced as possible. 

I would guess it can be done but will take alot of work and alot of effort. The easiest way would be to take salt water right from the ocean and simply remove the water through evaprotation. But I would boil it first to kill anything nasty that might still live in the salt even through evaporation.


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

Actually my home is far from ocean.....


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I am curious why you want to make it yourself? I have seen it for under $20 for 50 lbs. of sea salt of course it costs to ship it but I would think a LFS should be able to order it for not much more than that.


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

Actually in India, where I live,I use the marine salt 'Prodac Ocean Fish'.1 Kg costs Rs200(It is Indian currency,it is aproximately equal to 4$).But as India is a 3rd world country so it is very costly.As the buying capacity of Rs is much less than $.So thats the problem........And i save my pocket money to run my hobbie.So if I can save a little in salt, so may be i will be able to spend it in fish.......


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

Can I make it by simply adding trace elemrnts to pure Sodium Cloride.....???


----------



## Dr Joe (Aug 30, 2007)

Is water softener salt available to you cheaply/

Yes to sodium chloride or table salt without the clumping agents or iodine (questionable able removing iodine).

Dr Joe

.


----------

